# www.vladiscus.com



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

if you looking for discus in the philadelphia area you will find the best discus here he even has butterfly discus


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Do they ship?


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah he should be able to ship


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Shipping must cost a fortune though.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah prob like $35 but i pay it anyday he has great Discus if you have Discus u must be willing to spend money basically. and do plenty of water changes


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

ONLY $35?

This guy is good.


----------

